# 1911 Fever



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

I've decided to jump and get a .45 1911. I have narrowed my choices to either a S&W E Series stainless 1911 (which is new and not generally available....I'm on the list at my local GS) and a Kimber Eclipse Custom II. I really like the Kimber....both how the gun feels in my hand and it is a great looking pistol. I realize looks don't mean squat except that I've decided I want at least one 'purty' pistol. 

So, do I wait on the S&W (weeks, months??) or jump on the Kimber?


----------

